# xd .40 compact service holster



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

ok im looking for a decent holster for my xd .40 cal compact. I want a IWB leather holster that conceals really good help guys nothing i get works


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The crossbreed supertuck is a very popular option for the XD's. I don't have one, but it's very popular on xdtalk.com

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Is it compact or service size?

Galco lists a Summer Comfort for the 4" service model. It might work for the compact as well. Cost $60 + freight.

I have one for my M&P40 and have been quite pleased with it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Is it compact or service size?
> 
> Galco lists a Summer Comfort for the 4" service model. It might work for the compact as well. Cost $60 + freight.
> 
> I have one for my M&P40 and have been quite pleased with it.


I wish they made one specifically for the sub-compact, I've heard a lot of good things about the Summer Comfort.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This guy, Nate Gable, makes one for the XD40 SC and Service. http://www.ubgholsters.com/

I've had mine for about a year now and am very pleased with it. I'd definitely order another. His customer service is also top notch, which is a big plus for me. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The crossbreed supertuck is a very popular option for the XD's. I don't have one, but it's very popular on xdtalk.com
> 
> -Jeff-


I have one for the XD 45c and it works very well.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The crossbreed supertuck is a very popular option for the XD's. I don't have one, but it's very popular on xdtalk.com


:smt023 I carry my Commander-sized 1911 in one, and it is the most comfortable and best concealing IWB I have.

I carry my XD45 with a Clip-Draw.


----------



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

I carry mines in a padle holster and its a .45c.It fits perfect and you cant see.I like the paddle better than the inside Galco holster I have for my M&P 9mm.


----------

